# OCD-ni: Porsche 911 (997) C4S: As close to perfection as you can get: 107 hour detail



## Ronnie

Hello again and thanks for looking at our latest write up as usual a big Thanks to Mark for is help.

This car was delivered to us from England by enclosed lorry with the brief to make it as good as it possibly can be. The car in question is a 2007 Porsche 911 (997) Convertible. It was a recent purchase and mechanically was in perfect condition but had been rather unloved by its previous owner. This detail was going to be a true test of our skill and that of the subcontractors we use.

Considering who used to look after this customers cars, it was a massive compliment to have it delivered to us but added pressure as we not only had to improve the car but possibly exceed the expectations of a customer who up until now has used who I would consider the best detailer in the UK!!!!.

On arrival the car was removed from the transporter and a full inspection was undertaken to assess and damage and form an action plan as to what would be needed to be undertaken. Due to certain factors not everything could be under taken that would have left her factory perfect but we were going to get pretty close as we could.

This one is going to be a big one so grab a brew and a few biscuits and I hope you enjoy. In total 107 hours were lavished on this beauty.

Our brief:

Full restoration detail and suspension refurbishment.

Wheels to be refurbished. Wheel nuts to be replaced as they had corroded to a dangerous level from constant use with acidic wheel cleaner!!!!

Several interior panels were to be retrimmed due to damage.

Bumpers needed repainting due to damage and also as an insanely small number plate being fitted we had to remove screw marks and the rear bumpers plate recess needed smoothed of its screw supports normally hidden by full sized plates.

A lot of paintless dent removal.

then rebuilt and finished using Zaino products.

so onto the pictures. Firstly the car was given a total decontamination wash using Orchard Autocare products.

Prewash: Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean.

Wash: Orchard Autocare cotton Candy Snowfoam.
Tar removal: Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse.

Iron Decontamination: Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse.

Engine bay Clean/Wheel Arches: Orchard Autocare All Purpose Cleaner.

















































































































































Wheels:

Even though these were being sent away to our friends at Canavan's Wheels in Lurgan.( Without a doubt the only place to get wheels power coated and once again the boys knocked it out of the park for us). The wheels were fully cleaned and wheel weights removed and the glue residue removed.
Once the car was cleaned, then it was time to go onto the ramp to be stripped down the bumpers were repainted by our partners in crime the Bodystop in Craigavon to a factory perfect finish and a perfect match to the metal as well! Cheers guys. At this point we then enlisted the services of "THE DUDE" without a doubt the most experienced PDR professional in the UK. He has 30 years of hand forming panels for the world's most exotic classics in one of Ireland most respected restoration business, he makes his own tools to suit the job and has an eye for absolute perfection.. The rear quarter panel had obviously be involved in a slight oopsie daisy and had been "pushed out" Badly I will add. the paint was original so it was possibly a result of parking damage or vandalism. In total 2 solud days were spent removing dents that had been fixed by another so called professional. The guy had even drilled through the inner splash guards rather than removing them so these were repaired to ensure they did not let dirt through. Once removed it was also visable where he had drilled through the outer skin to repair dents but had not covered them or protected the bare metal left behind. this would allow dirt and water to enter between panels. so once we had finished our work as a precaution is was sprayed with waxoyl, the holes were rust proofed then plugged the way they should have been in the first place.

Screw holes and rear plate supports to be removed and smoothed.














































The drivers arch was profiled perfectly and "the dude" used focused light to ensure that every contour is perfect.









































































Once the Body work was arrow perfect, we covered her up and focused on the arches and suspension. The front hubs are cast alloy and were tarnished and pitted. This was hand polished using various grades of Orchard Autocare Metal Polish. along with the alloy suspension arms. All the rusted parts were sanded etched primed and repainted. Each wheel arch had approximately 5 hours work.


















































































Now it's time for the correction. Thankfully the paint was all original bar the rear bumper that had a slight blow in but that was rectified when Richard was working his magic with the respray. 
for correction, we started with a mix of Meguiar's Microfibre system via DA and rotary using a mix of Scholl concepts, Meguiar's 105 and 205 polishes. 
The door handles were badly scratched, so these were removed and repainted in factory silver




























First up were the rear lights that were fully corrected, then they were removed and the recess was cleaned and protected using one of our long life sealants. The fixing screws were also repainted as they were a bit tatty looking.







































































































































































































Next up the rear elevating spoiler. this took approximately 4 hours to correct using Megs 105 and a burgundy Maguire's spot pad. and a very slow speed, then refined with Maguire's 205 on a yellow Megs pad. Oh and about 3/4 of a roll of masking tape.


















































































Next up the bumpers. I always ask Richard just to denib them so he is happy with the finish and then I will finish them myself and here is how they turned out.





































Now for the rest of the car.
Bonnet:



































Rear Deck and Engine Cover:
















































































Front wing:







































































Rear Quarter:







































































When the car was previously machined, the person obviously didn't know that you can't polish stone guards with a rotary so this was removed, the other one was missing so 2 new ones were added.



































Just to remove transit markings.









Once finished the car was given a thorough wash to get rid of any dust, dried off and stone protection added.




























Finally, we applied our LSP of choice Zaino. This was 5 coats of Z2 with ZFX accelerator. Between each coat a layer of z8 was applied then to finish it off a single coat of Z8 and finally clear Seal. Now for the afters.





















































































































































































This was a very long but a very enjoyable detail. As usual all C&C are welcome and thanks for taking time to read it..

Rollo.


----------



## jlw41

Stunning work Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Incredible work Ronnie, very enjoyable read! I bet the owner feels like they've got a new car!


----------



## Jody 4444

WOW Ronnie what a great write up, The reflection shots are amazing. :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5

Outstanding finish!


----------



## Estoril-5

there are a few details that i will always remember because they stand out, this is one of them!


----------



## horned yo

:argie::argie::argie::doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

THE FINISH ON THAT IS SIMPLY STUNNING. INCREDIABLE WORK RONNIE


----------



## Keith_Lane

Stunning work man... great results:thumb:


----------



## Serkie

Absolutely stunning! A credit to you.

What a fantastic example of a 911 now.


----------



## David Proctor

Superb work and amazing attention to detail...


----------



## Racer

Amazing Work Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## zepp85

Superb work , love reading these full restorations instead of just millions o pics of here's a swirl ... Now not a swirl ! Far more entertaining read ! 

Thanks !


----------



## Ronnie

JBirchy said:


> Incredible work Ronnie, very enjoyable read! I bet the owner feels like they've got a new car!


Many thanks. think he was happy enough with teh outcome.



jlw41 said:


> Stunning work Ronnie :thumb:


Many thanks



Jody 4444 said:


> WOW Ronnie what a great write up, The reflection shots are amazing. :thumb:


Cheers would have loved some sun as it was a horrible day and the car was pulld out before it was fully finished to take pictures before it rained.



twitchDC5 said:


> Outstanding finish!


Cheers.



Estoril-5 said:


> there are a few details that i will always remember because they stand out, this is one of them!


Now that is a compliment considering some of the details on here much appreciated.



horned yo said:


> :argie::argie::argie::doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> THE FINISH ON THAT IS SIMPLY STUNNING. INCREDIABLE WORK RONNIE


Many thanks:thumb:



Keith_Lane said:


> Stunning work man... great results:thumb:


Cheers.



Serkie said:


> Absolutely stunning! A credit to you.
> 
> What a fantastic example of a 911 now.


I know it was hard to let her go but she is a beauty



David Proctor said:


> Superb work and amazing attention to detail...


Many thanks. its those bits that take teh time touching in screws with a cotton bud and tooth pick lol!!!



Racer said:


> Amazing Work Ronnie :thumb:


Cheers Rui much appreciated.



zepp85 said:


> Superb work , love reading these full restorations instead of just millions o pics of here's a swirl ... Now not a swirl ! Far more entertaining read !
> 
> Thanks !


I have to admit I really love doing these details as teh difference is night and day some times.


----------



## alphaj12

JBirchy said:


> Incredible work Ronnie, very enjoyable read! I bet the owner feels like they've got a new car!


I would say better than new in truth, that finish exceeds the factory finish in my humble opinion


----------



## Jonkegtx

Super impressive! :buffer:

Great attention to detail to.:thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Wow, amazing work Rollo!


----------



## AaronGTi

Outstanding work Rollo :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Great work mate, I've just done an Enhancement on a very similar car (Thread below this currently as it goes) :lol:

Luckily the car I did was in far better condition to start with but you've done a wonderful job saving it! 

Hard to believe anyone could let such a lovely car get so bad really 

So who's the detailer that the owner usually uses?? :lol:


----------



## ted11

Fantastic job.


----------



## matzagrin

Just perfect! Great job!


----------



## brayboy

fantastic detail, the reflection shots are amazing.


----------



## mattyslk

Bloody hell! What a fantastic turnaround!


----------



## B0DSKI

Work of art


----------



## Ronnie

alphaj12 said:


> I would say better than new in truth, that finish exceeds the factory finish in my humble opinion


 Many thanks!



Jonkegtx said:


> Super impressive! :buffer:
> 
> Great attention to detail to.:thumb:


Cheers. the beauty with these details is you can take teh time to do teh bits you often cant get time to do.



Adrian Convery said:


> Wow, amazing work Rollo!


cheers Adrian. So when are you going to get a stock of Orchard products. have to get you using the good stuff now..



AaronGTi said:


> Outstanding work Rollo :thumb:


Cheers Aaron! Glad u like it



DetailMyCar said:


> Great work mate, I've just done an Enhancement on a very similar car (Thread below this currently as it goes) :lol:
> 
> Luckily the car I did was in far better condition to start with but you've done a wonderful job saving it!
> 
> Hard to believe anyone could let such a lovely car get so bad really
> 
> So who's the detailer that the owner usually uses?? :lol:


Cheers had a laugh about that they are like buses lol!!! This car was just a city car so got its fair share of dings when we removed the bumpers we actually took 2 buckets of gravel out of the back of the arches!! muct have been up a long private lane to their house lol! Poor prep prior to teh sale did about as much damage as well.

He is on here and is one person who I really respect and someone who I have wanted to even get close to being as good as, so to have a customer of his use us is a massive compliment and so I wouldnt say openly.



ted11 said:


> Fantastic job.


Thanks Ted.



matzagrin said:


> Just perfect! Great job!


Many thanks.



brayboy said:


> fantastic detail, the reflection shots are amazing.


cheers Just wish i had some sun to take them as the flake pop was unreal she would actually change colour in certain lights.



mattyslk said:


> Bloody hell! What a fantastic turnaround!


Cheers Matty.



B0DSKI said:


> Work of art


Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Wow..fantastic:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Jaywoo

Outstanding work!


----------



## dailly92

stunning !


----------



## cheffi

thats just filthy porn...


----------



## herbiedacious

Absolutely outstanding and very thorough! Well done Sir!


----------



## Ronnie

Jaywoo said:


> Outstanding work!


Many thanks.



tonyy said:


> Wow..fantastic:thumb:


cheers



DMH-01 said:


> Great job :thumb:


thanks.



dailly92 said:


> stunning !


Cheers.


cheffi said:


> thats just filthy porn...


It is.. my fav pic and one making it onto the office wall..



herbiedacious said:


> Absolutely outstanding and very thorough! Well done Sir!


Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## telgraham

once again excellent work Ronnie


----------



## matt_83

Fantastic work and epic write up!! :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D

The Dogs Danglies Ronnie...............................:detailer:


Beautiful

Russell


----------



## deni2

Wow, car looks just amazing :argie:. Congrats on work, :thumb:.


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Looks as it should...
Stunning!

Chris.


----------



## cyanide69

Wow - not even David Blaine nor Dynamo could make that paintwork look so liquid! :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana

stunning job :thumb:


----------



## Jose Sepulveda

the truth? good job mate !


----------



## paranoid73

:thumb:


----------



## Faysal

FANTASTIC job what an enjoyable read!! Looks stunning thanks 4 sharing! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## alesoft73

Perfect WORK!


----------



## Ronnie

telgraham said:


> once again excellent work Ronnie


Many thanks...



matt_83 said:


> Fantastic work and epic write up!! :thumb:


Cheers. Glad you like it.



P.A.D said:


> The Dogs Danglies Ronnie...............................:detailer:
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> Russell


Cheers Russell.



deni2 said:


> Wow, car looks just amazing :argie:. Congrats on work, :thumb:.


Many thanks.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Looks as it should...
> Stunning!
> 
> Chris.


too right Chris.



cyanide69 said:


> Wow - not even David Blaine nor Dynamo could make that paintwork look so liquid! :thumb:


lol much appreciated.



Miguel Pestana said:


> stunning job :thumb:


Many thanks.



Jose Sepulveda said:


> the truth? good job mate !


cheers



paranoid73 said:


> :thumb:


thanks



Faysal said:


> FANTASTIC job what an enjoyable read!! Looks stunning thanks 4 sharing! :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


many thanks glad you liked the write up.



alesoft73 said:


> Perfect WORK!


cheers:thumb:


----------



## MurphysLaw

stunning work as always, once my Golf VR6 is up and running nicely, it will be making a trip down to Tandragee !!!!!


----------



## BabisStinson

Stunning car, excellent job making it like new. 

Mine needs something like this, a total "restoration" detail and hopefully I will have it done in the coming weeks.

Great job again guys. :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut

Fantastic, looks amazing. Nice to see attention to detail on the rusty torque screw head reprint. What a turnaround.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

cracking work rollo!!! well done


----------



## Ronnie

MurphysLaw said:


> stunning work as always, once my Golf VR6 is up and running nicely, it will be making a trip down to Tandragee !!!!!


Many thanks Lloys. looking forward to this one!



BabisStinson said:


> Stunning car, excellent job making it like new.
> 
> Mine needs something like this, a total "restoration" detail and hopefully I will have it done in the coming weeks.
> 
> Great job again guys. :thumb:


Many thanks. it is good fun getting these types of details thats for sure and a big challange. if you need a detailer, I could do with some sun lol!!



Bustanut said:


> Fantastic, looks amazing. Nice to see attention to detail on the rusty torque screw head reprint. What a turnaround.


Many thanks. The devil is in the detail thats for sure.



Sportspack Mark said:


> cracking work rollo!!! well done


Cheers Mark. Must get that day sorted with the mini club!


----------



## id_doug

Epic write up and attention to detail. I love reading these sort of threads. The finish achieved is stunning :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

TopSport+ said:


> Awesome work!!


many thanks.



id_doug said:


> Epic write up and attention to detail. I love reading these sort of threads. The finish achieved is stunning :thumb:


Many thanks for the great comment!


----------



## Jonny_R

Stunning work!

What a transformation!


----------



## Ronnie

This is an oldie for sure.... Many thanks Jonny.


----------



## Jonny_R

Saw the link youve posted up in the OCD group on fb so just had a read through the whole thing


----------



## DanN92

Simply amazing work yet again....top work!!


----------



## luke w

Pure perfection!


----------



## StamGreek

Stunning results and an amazing colour..Bravo


----------



## asiangunner

Very enjoyable read, great job mate


----------



## neilb62

OMG you could dive into that gloss and swim in it..... amazing stuff....


----------



## Danny B

Well Done Ronnie, Fantastic work


----------



## JMorty

Love that this has been resurrected, great thread. Loved reading it again.


----------



## Matty77

Awesome work on an awesome car. A real credit to you. Also a great write up with great photography. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## george16930

Rollo Absolutely Stunning. Wish I had seen this write up before I saw you the other day cos I would have told you in person. Keep up the great work.

See you soon. George. :detailer:


----------



## ColinG

Wow, this is stunning. Top job.


----------



## Clyde

Amazing!


----------



## tPIC

Wow! A pleasure to read through and those after shots look truly amazing. If it were my car they'd be up on display in the lounge.. Heck, I may put them up anyway! A man needs an ambition.


----------



## Ronnie

DanN92 said:


> Simply amazing work yet again....top work!!


Many thanks Dan



luke w said:


> Pure perfection!


Cheers Luke



StamGreek said:


> Stunning results and an amazing colour..Bravo


Cheers!



asiangunner said:


> Very enjoyable read, great job mate


Many thanks



neilb62 said:


> OMG you could dive into that gloss and swim in it..... amazing stuff....


I know loved the finish of this.



Danny B said:


> Well Done Ronnie, Fantastic work


Many thanks!!



JMDetailing said:


> Love that this has been resurrected, great thread. Loved reading it again.


Same here was a labour of love this one.



Matty77 said:


> Awesome work on an awesome car. A real credit to you. Also a great write up with great photography. Thanks for sharing!


Many thanks Matty



george16930 said:


> Rollo Absolutely Stunning. Wish I had seen this write up before I saw you the other day cos I would have told you in person. Keep up the great work.
> 
> See you soon. George. :detailer:


Cheers George. Many thanks.



ColinG said:


> Wow, this is stunning. Top job.


Many thanks Colin



Clyde said:


> Amazing!


Cheers Clyde



tPIC said:


> Wow! A pleasure to read through and those after shots look truly amazing. If it were my car they'd be up on display in the lounge.. Heck, I may put them up anyway! A man needs an ambition.


Many thanks tPIC.


----------



## Sparky160

What a detail and great write up to do it justice. Epic finish in the end.


----------



## Cookies

Just fantastic Ronnie - great write up and you have 'some' team working for you there!!! BTW hope you enjoyed your couple of days away. I'll get over in the next week or two for you to take some more of my money 

Cheers 

Cooks


----------



## clubber01

That is without doubt, the BEST detail I have ever seen. You need to send the photos to Porsche


----------



## Guest

Astonishing :thumb:


----------



## Mark M

Superb work and attention to detail. Looks minted!


----------



## Ronnie

Sparky160 said:


> What a detail and great write up to do it justice. Epic finish in the end.


many thanks.



Cookies said:


> Just fantastic Ronnie - great write up and you have 'some' team working for you there!!! BTW hope you enjoyed your couple of days away. I'll get over in the next week or two for you to take some more of my money
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


Cheers Cooks. Yep we are a motley bunch but they are probably the best at what they do in Ireland that's for sure.



clubber01 said:


> That is without doubt, the BEST detail I have ever seen. You need to send the photos to Porsche


Many thanks much appreciated.



AnilS said:


> Astonishing :thumb:


Many thanks.



Mark M said:


> Superb work and attention to detail. Looks minted!


Cheers Many thanks.


----------

